# Paint - Bild Einfügen



## Habi (8. Februar 2004)

Hi @ll!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Paint. :sad:
(Ganz normales Paint, das am anfang installiert ist)

Wenn ich ein Bild einfügen möchte und das Fenster von Paint ist kleiner als das Bild dann fragt er mich, ob ich das Bild vergrößern möchte oder nicht?

Alles klar bis jetzt ? Hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen 


naja und genau DA liegt das Problem,

ich hab jetzt XP und er fragt mich das nicht mehr, er vergrößert es automatisch, aber das will ich nicht 

Hab schon überall nachgeguckt wo man das vielleicht einstellen könnte, aber nichts gefunden.

Wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt 

Gruß,
Habi


----------



## Habi (8. Februar 2004)

Hat niemand eine Idee wie man das wieder ändern könnte  : ( : (

Habi


----------



## nightdancer (9. Februar 2004)

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das hilft, aber du kannst das Bild ja  ja im nachhinein noch kleiner ziehen, mit den kleinen Kästchen jeweils in der Mitte der rechten und der unteren Bildkannte.


----------



## Habi (9. Februar 2004)

danke für deine antwort  : )

Aber das ist mir schon bewusst, weiß ich schon ; )!
Wollte nur fragen ob vielleicht jemand weiß wo man das einstellen kann.

Aber scheinbar bin ich nicht die einzige die es nicht weiß ^.^ Vielleicht liegts ja am Betriebssystem  k.a.

naja schade das mir keine weiter helfen konnte 

ihr könnt dieses thema schließn, ich machs eben mit einem anderen prog 

thx,
Habi


----------

